# How to apply Megs High Endurance Gel?



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

Iv had this for a little while now but havent found an easy and fast way of applying it to the tyres yet?

I started by using a microfiber cloth but that was a waste of time and the last few cars iv used it on i have been applying it with a paint brush, but this takes time as its hard to get into all the crevises on the side wall, this is made even harder if the sidewall was vertical lines on it like so!










The pruduct itself is great lasts ages looks good but somthing like turtle was tyre shine in a spray bottle is a lot faster to apply!

Thanks
Jose


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Did you say you put some on a sponge applicator and put it on the tyres, or were you scared of putting swirl marks on the tyres?


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

I use a 50mm paintbrush to apply the tyre gel, apply a small amount into the brush, work it into the tyre, leave for 10 mins or so then buff off with an old MF cloth, works well I find.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i bought some of those small rectangle sponges that you can get from tesco/wilinsons, you get like 3 in a pack for 29p

i divide one rectangle sponge into 3 (size - 1.5inch x 0.5 inch, dependant on your tyre profile, mine are 40 so needed smaller sponge), cut it up and then put a small blob of gel onto sponge and then work into the sidewall
the small size of the sponge is good to handle as it allows you to control how far you spread the gel

i reuse the sponge for couple of times then chuck away as they are cheap to buy again


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

just use one of megs yellow applicators works for me


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Gavb said:


> just use one of megs yellow applicators works for me


^ ditto, although I use Raceglaze's rubber cleaner....same principle though as it's a gel. :thumb:


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

Try one of these, to notch! http://www.monzacarcare.com/product...id=1700&start=0&search_term=Enter search term


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

I use a boot polish brush, bit like a big nailbrush, got mine from asda i do believe, couple of quid


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

I use a car sponge cut in 3.
add some gel to the sponge & rub around the tyre wall. I find a few passes works a treat


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

i use the yellow megs applicator pads, doesnt take long at all.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

daveb said:


> Try one of these, to notch! http://www.monzacarcare.com/product...id=1700&start=0&search_term=Enter search term


Or better still, save half the price (nearly) with one without a brand name on - http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/trim-tyre-dressing-applicator/prod_340.html 

They are good though, dead easy to apply tyre products with them.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Sooooo "How to Apply" simple answer don't it's rubbish.......the American one is much better and easier to use that's what I was using until it ran out so i got the UK one as in your picture and I find it's, well......just rubbish I'll never be using it again 

Bryan


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Sooooo "How to Apply" simple answer don't it's rubbish.......the American one is much better and easier to use that's what I was using until it ran out so i got the UK one as in your picture and I find it's, well......just rubbish I'll never be using it again
> 
> Bryan


You really don't like the stuff, do you? lol

(currently looking at alternatives after our talk yesterday)


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

S-X-I said:


> You really don't like the stuff, do you? lol
> 
> (currently looking at alternatives after our talk yesterday)


Nop 

Although I have just spoken to Steve at Meguiars and asked the question about the 2 different products and it appears that there are 2, the purple one as seen in the picture product code G75 and the creamy pink one which I was saying appeared to be the American one product code G74 this one (G74) has now been discontinued so as far as the Endurance Tyre Gel is concerned you have only one choice and that is the purple gel as shown in the picture which as I say I really don't like at all.

The one I have now gone over to and really like is Meguiars Hot Shine Tyre Spray, as I say I was very happy with the Endurance I used to use but the Hot Shine I'm really liking a lot........it's worth a try and it's easier to apply aswell.

I put another thread with pics of my tyres that were done 3weeks ago at the time and now after 4weeks they're still looking great with a nice subtle sheen.

Cheers
Bryan


----------



## drka-drka (Nov 1, 2007)

Meguiars Hot Shine Tyre Spray............. NO NO NO NO

i bought that stuff when i 1st started my collection, its horrible if you spray it on it either goes onto the wheels and bodywork then when you have been driving it leaves dirty spots where the tyre shine has picked up dirt

I have started spraying it onto a MF then putting it on the wheel, leaving it then buffing it off later. But what is the point in having a spray tyre shine if the best way to use it is with a MF

Under the advice of Clark at Polished Bliss im gonna start using blackfire tyre shine, he says thats all they use...Good enough for me


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Hot Shine on a sponge is very good.

Autobrites Tyre Shine is also very good via a sponge.

Chemical Guys new look gel is also good via a sponge - but hard to work into the groves of a tyre compared to the Liquid types of NewLook and Autobrites stuff.

Both are oil/silicone based and will last ok, but they all wear off in wet weather.

I prefer a water based one in summer, Poorboys Bold and Bright or Autoglyms Tyre Sheen are both very good, Good shine and don't sling or attract dust.

Optimum Tyre Shine is supposed to be very good aswell but i've not tried this yet.

Rob


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

a cheapo sponge at 19p or so 
and cut off a square to use it to apply the gel
and throw away once finished


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> a cheapo sponge at 19p or so
> and cut off a square to use it to apply the gel
> and throw away once finished


Same i buy a cheap car sponge, cut it into lots of squares, then after iv done a car i bin in


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

go into poundland and buy there multi pack of car sponges and i think they work out at 25p,just cut those up,saves alot of mny and hasle:speechles


----------



## ayrshireteggy (Dec 13, 2006)

blr123 said:


> Sooooo "How to Apply" simple answer don't it's rubbish.......the American one is much better and easier to use that's what I was using until it ran out so i got the UK one as in your picture and I find it's, well......just rubbish I'll never be using it again
> 
> Bryan


Totally agree with you Bryan. I've got the 'purple' one and I have never got on with it. For me, the durability has been cack. I've now got Blackfire Tyre Gel - much, much better. :thumb:

Back on topic, cheap sponges from Poundland (as Scott said), cut 'em up and use them to apply tyre gel and trim dressings.


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

> from: jgy6000 - How to apply Megs High Endurance Gel?


I also put the tyre gel on by foam pad and it works really well, but I do work within a factory that produces 95% of the countries cleaning foam products, so I get them for feck all. But to add ive tried a brush and its not as good.

If you like I can send you some closed cell sponge I use for you too try that is the same as the others are selling, PM me if you would like.

:thumb:

.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

daveb said:


> Try one of these, to notch! http://www.monzacarcare.com/product...id=1700&start=0&search_term=Enter search term


Yep that is what I use and theyre great :thumb:


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Gavb said:


> just use one of megs yellow applicators works for me


same here, then i put the applicator in a zip lock bag to keep it moist and fresh for next time.

When it gets dirty i bin it.


----------



## jgy6000 (May 15, 2007)

I cant belive some people are having problems with the gel itself, washed the car yesterday and i was still amazed that my tyres were black and looked really conditioned

They were also beading, thats after about a week and a half in the current weather conditions, as far as the product itsef goes i couldnt ask for more really!

Tiggs, you have a PM :thumb:

Thanks
Jose


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I pour a small amount into a dedicated yogurt pot.
Use a 2" paint brush.
Stipple the gel into the nooks and lettering etc, then final quick spread.

Takes no time at all!

For best results, give the tyres a light buff with an old terry towel after 15-20 mins or so.


Another thing I've tried recently, with good results, is to 'dilute' the gel slightly with some Hot Shine Spray. Just makes it much easier to work in and spread :thumb:


----------



## NickJ (May 9, 2007)

I use those cheap small washing up sponges from Tesco, leave then buff off any residue. Seems to do the trick, it does still fling sometimes and I find it doesnt last very long. I will try another product at some point though.


----------



## s2ook (Nov 16, 2006)

I lost my tyre sponge before detailing the S2k yesterday and discovered that a bathroom sponge is much, much better than the concave one I had. The application is thinner and more consistent and it takes about 30 secs per tyre!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Chris_R said:


> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/trim-tyre-dressing-applicator/prod_340.html
> 
> They are good though, dead easy to apply tyre products with them.


^ as above - used mine for about a year, cracking piece of kit


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Chris_4536 said:


> I pour a small amount into a dedicated yogurt pot.
> Use a 2" paint brush.
> Stipple the gel into the nooks and lettering etc, then final quick spread.
> 
> Takes no time at all!


Same here:thumb:


----------



## Philuk (Nov 13, 2007)

meguairs have the tyre spray stuff but in gel form. it came in one of there gift packs we got in store at xmas! think its in the newest book aswell. i presume its the same stuff as the endurance just not purple tho!


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

Philuk said:


> meguairs have the tyre spray stuff but in gel form. it came in one of there gift packs we got in store at xmas! think its in the newest book aswell. i presume its the same stuff as the endurance just not purple tho!


Interesting!

I thought I had the most recent megs booklet and cant see anything like it? Maybe I have an out of date one??!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Megs booklet's? Where do you get these from? Can someone PM me with the details please?


----------



## Naz (Jul 6, 2008)

Mate don't waste your money on expensive applicators just use any kind of sponge. Cut it up too the size you need, put a thin layer of megs gel on then spread on tire nice and thin and i mean thin or it will flick off onto your nice clean car.
Hope thats a help.


----------

